# PRIMAVERA Project Planner Full CD +All Manuals and Pertmaster Project Risk v7.8.1031



## fact_book (2 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
اتفضلوا نسخه من البريمافيرا باصداريه كاملة بفضل الله قمت برفعها
PRIMAVERA Project Planner Full CD +All Manuals*****
PRIMAVERA V.5 






PRIMAVERA Project Planner Full CD +All Manuals*****
PRIMAVERA V3.1 





Pertmaster Project Risk v7.8.1031 *****





التحميل من هنا 
http://factbook.badongo.com


تقدر تحمل النسخه التى تفضلها من هنا
http://factbook.badongo.com/​


----------



## Amin Sorour (4 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن البريمافيرا لها باسورد نرجو كتابته لنا


----------



## kh54 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

يا أخ fact_book
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الأجزاء 11-12 وجزلك التاسع تحتاج الى باسورد. نرجو أخبارنا به
kh54*************


----------



## fact_book (4 ديسمبر 2006)

kh54 قال:


> يا أخ fact_book
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
> جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الأجزاء 11-12 وجزلك التاسع تحتاج الى باسورد. نرجو أخبارنا به
> kh54*************


شكرا اخى الكريم
نظام غريب عشان ابعت لك رساله على الخاص لازم يكون عندى 20 مشاركة حاجه غريبة
اول مرة اشوفها
الا فهمته منك اخى الكريم انك فقط محتاج الاجزاء 11 و 12 و 9 حذفت كلمه السر للبرنامج
تقدر تحمل اى جزء كلمة السر بدون اى كلمة سر وارجو ان تسرع اخى الكريم
لان البرنامج سوف احذفه خلال 48 ساعه ويمكن اقل
وشكرا


----------



## kh54 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أخ fact_book
برجاء سرعة الرد علينا


----------



## fact_book (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى الكريم
حمل الان الباسورد حذفت اى لا يوجد باسورد حذفتها
تقدر تحمل كل اجزاء برنامج البريمافيرا primavera v5 لا يوجد لها اى باسورد
حذفت حذفت حذفت 
رجاء حمل الاجزاء الناقصه عندك بسرعه اخى الكريم
وشكرا لك


----------



## fact_book (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى kh54
اتمنى ان تحمل الاجزاء الناقصة عندك اليوم 
حتى الاميل الخاص بيك الموقع حذفته كنت ارسلت لك ما تريد


----------



## silverfox (5 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز أرجوك لا تحذفها خلال 48 ساعة اترك لنا مجال حتى يوم الجمعة ولك جزيل الشكر على تعبك، وفقك الله.


----------



## fact_book (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى silverfox 
اتمنى ان تقوم بتحميلها سريعا


----------



## hosmdo (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*برنامج ممتاز جدا جدا*

برنامج ممتاز جدا جدا


----------



## Amin Sorour (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضلfact_bookياريت تشوف لنا حل لمشكله الجزء الخامس لو سمحت لانه فعلا في مشكله في الرابط بتاعه وجزاء الله خيرا. 
و يا جماعه في مشكله في الجزء الخامس لو حد عنده الجزء ده يحمله بسرعه عشان محتاجه جدا و جزاكم الله خيرا و ياريت فعلا نتشارك في البرامج المفيده ديه.


----------



## fact_book (7 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الكريم
تقدر تنزل الجزء الخامس الان وانت مرتاح 
كنت بنظم الروابط فقط
والسلام عليكم


----------



## fact_book (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الجمعة سوف احذف البرنامج ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم


----------



## silverfox (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*ألف شكر لك أخي العزيز*



fact_book قال:


> اخى silverfox
> اتمنى ان تقوم بتحميلها سريعا



أخي العزيز FACT_BOOK
أشكرك جزيل الشكر على رحابة صدرك وتعبك معنا...
قمت بتحميل الأجزاء من 1 حتى 12 كاملة وبعد فك الضغط ظهر لي ملف ISO واليوم أنهيت الجزء رقم 87 وهو كان آخر جزء بعد أن قمت بتحميل بقية الأجزاء بالكامل...
ولكن هل يجب أن أقوم بتحميل petmaster project risk الموجود في مكتبتك الخاصة أم أن برنامج premavira لا يحتاج لذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟

أكرر شكري العميق لك ووفقك الله.

:1: :12:


----------



## م/المحتار (7 ديسمبر 2006)

مجهود تستحق الشكر والامتنان عليه ولكن محجوبة عندنا في السعودية ولا اعلم لماذا؟


----------



## agadir-rose (8 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ..
انا بقالي اسبوع بدور عالبرنامج عالنت , ودلوقتي بس لقيتو وابتديت احمل فيه 
ياريت متلغيهوش لغاية بكرة عشان عندي بيه شغل ضروري اوي اوي اوي ..

و ربنا مش حيضيع اجرك , بإذن الله


----------



## nile_jewel (9 ديسمبر 2006)

لماذا سوف يحذف البرنامج


----------



## Eng.Haythem (10 ديسمبر 2006)

يطلب مني باسوورد عند الدخول للرابط فما هو؟؟
أرجو الرد


----------



## bobyh4003 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

Thank you 
but we need the password


----------



## The Manager (12 ديسمبر 2006)

لا أعلم سبب وجود الباسوورد
من اول ملف طلعلي الباسوورد و هي غير معلومة لنا
على كل جزاك الله خيرا مع اني لم استفد و لكن ربما غيري استفاد و هذا هو المهم


----------



## حسام الحو (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الفاضل : اريد ضروري تحميل البريمفيرا 5


----------



## بروج (14 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء ارسال الpassword 
لان محاولاتي كلها فشلت في الحصول على البرنامج
ولا يسمح بفتحه الا بالباسوورد
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## shamshadi (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكر*

*السلام عليكم يا أخي** 

إنه والله موضوع هام جداً

جزاك الله كل خير:30: *​


----------



## fact_book (14 ديسمبر 2006)

Eng.Haythem قال:


> يطلب مني باسوورد عند الدخول للرابط فما هو؟؟
> أرجو الرد


لقد تم التعديل اخى الكريم ولا يوجد باسورد حاليا تقدر تحمل البرنامج
واسف على التاخير
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## fact_book (14 ديسمبر 2006)

bobyh4003 قال:


> Thank you
> but we need the password


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
اسف على التعديل والتاخير اخى الكريم حاليا لا يوجد باسورد تقدر تحمل البرنامج
ان شاء الله ولو واجهتك اى مشاكل فى التحميل اتمنى مراسلتى هنا من خلال المنتدى


----------



## fact_book (14 ديسمبر 2006)

The Manager قال:


> لا أعلم سبب وجود الباسوورد
> من اول ملف طلعلي الباسوورد و هي غير معلومة لنا
> على كل جزاك الله خيرا مع اني لم استفد و لكن ربما غيري استفاد و هذا هو المهم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
حاليا لا يوجد باسورد اخى الكريم واسف على التاخير فى التعديل والرد
وبالتوفيق


----------



## fact_book (14 ديسمبر 2006)

حسام الحو قال:


> اخي الفاضل : اريد ضروري تحميل البريمفيرا 5



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم اخى الكريم حسام
اارجو المعذرة اخى الكريم على التاخير حاليا تقدر تحمل البرنامج ان شاء الله 
ولو واجهتك اى مشاكل فى التحميل ارجو مراسلتى وشكرا لك
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله فى تحميل واستخدام البرنامج


----------



## fact_book (14 ديسمبر 2006)

بروج قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء ارسال الpassword
> لان محاولاتي كلها فشلت في الحصول على البرنامج
> ولا يسمح بفتحه الا بالباسوورد
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
اسف على ذلك اخى الكريم 
الان تقدر تحمل البرنامج بكل سهوله واتمنى لك التوفيق
تم التعديل ولا يوجد باسورد حاليا للتسير لك اخى الكريم
فى التحميل وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
وفى انتظار اى اسئلة منك 
وشكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## fact_book (14 ديسمبر 2006)

shamshadi قال:


> *السلام عليكم يا أخي**
> 
> إنه والله موضوع هام جداً
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير:30: *​


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخى الكريم اتمنى لك تحميل موفق ان شاء الله
ولو اردت برنامج معين اخى الكريم يمكنك مراسلتى هنا
وشكرا لك


----------



## fact_book (14 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو المعذرة اخوانى الكرام واسف على التاخير
ولكن الحمدلله تم التعديل ولا يوجد حاليا اى باسورد
واتمنى لكم التوفيق فى تحميل وتنصيب وتشغيل البرنامج
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## bobyh4003 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

fact_book قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم
> اسف على التعديل والتاخير اخى الكريم حاليا لا يوجد باسورد تقدر تحمل البرنامج
> ان شاء الله ولو واجهتك اى مشاكل فى التحميل اتمنى مراسلتى هنا من خلال المنتدى



Baraka allahou fik akhey 
I try to download thank's


----------



## Eng.Haythem (21 ديسمبر 2006)

عندما كنت اعمل setup للبرنامج طلب من enter a product code فما هو ؟
برجاء الرد سريعا.....
وشكرا.


----------



## ممدوح انور (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
التحية والشكر الى الأخ fact book 
ارجو تحميل هذا البرنامج ولقد حملت الى الجزء الرابع والرابط الخامس لايعمل ومش عرف احمل الباقى وانتظر اعادة رفع الملف الخامس ام سيتم حذف البرنامج كله
ارجو الأفادة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ممدوح انور (23 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للأخ Factbook لقد حملت جميع الملفات وهل الأصدار 3.1 كامل لأنى بعد تنزيله اكتشفت ان مساحته 67 ميجا وانا عندى نسخة غير كاملة مساحتها160 ميجا
ارجو الأيضاح ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو الهن (24 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ fact_book المحترم هل من الممكن اعادة فتح صفحة البريما فيرا للضرورة القصوى وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وشكرا على اي حال.


----------



## fact_book (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ممدوح انور قال:


> شكرا للأخ Factbook لقد حملت جميع الملفات وهل الأصدار 3.1 كامل لأنى بعد تنزيله اكتشفت ان مساحته 67 ميجا وانا عندى نسخة غير كاملة مساحتها160 ميجا
> ارجو الأيضاح ولكم جزيل الشكر



لا اخى الكريم هذا ليس الحجم السليم حجم بريمافيرا 3.1 بعد فك الضغط 209 ميجا
عدد ملفات بريمافيرا 3.1 هى 7 ملفات 
6منها تقريبا 25 ميجا
والجزء السابع والاخير 1 ميجا تقريبا
بعد تحميل الملفات السابعة وفك الضغط تحصل على ملف مضغوط حجمه 157.127 ميجا
وبعد فك الملف المضغوط تحصل على البرنامج وحجمه 209 ميجا
عند فتح الموقع اخى الكريم تجد امام كل جزء من البرنامج حجمه السليم كل ما عليك ان تتاكد ان حجم الملف بعد تنزيله مثل ما هو مكتوب امامه فى صفحه الموقع
اعتقد اخى الكريم انك حملت الملفات ناقصة وللاسف عليك اعادة تحميل الملفات مرة اخرى
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله اخى الكريم


----------



## fact_book (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى الكريم ابو الهن
الموقع مفتوح يمكنك التحميل ان شاء الله
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (24 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل فاكت


----------



## طه زويد (25 ديسمبر 2006)

[COLOR="Blue"]أخي العزيزرfact_book ماذا عن كلمة السر لبرنامج اكسل العربي هل من اممكن معرفتها مع ف[/COLOR]ائق التقدير.


----------



## NAK (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الكريم fact_book

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## engms.2006 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله حاجة روعة وممتازة جدا 
انا باشكر جدا والله
ربنا يخليك يبارك فيك علي هذا المجهود الرائع
ولكم جزيل الشكر وفائق التحية والاحترام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## nile_jewel (27 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي العزيزرfact_book ماذا عن كلمة السر لبرنامج اكسل العربي هل من اممكن معرفتها مع ف[/color]ائق التقدير.


----------



## NAK (28 ديسمبر 2006)

كيف يمكن فك الضغط بالنسبة للملفات؟


----------



## agadir-rose (29 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ..
اخي الفاضل factbook
بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب ,وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وزادك من فضله ويسر لك كل خير 
تستحق أكثر من هذا والله 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## agadir-rose (29 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم..
بارك الله فيك أخونا على هذا المجهود الجبار , ولكن عندي استفسار بسيط
بعد فك الضغط عن الملفات , عملت setup للبرنامج واخترت stand-alone installation
واستخدمت الـ product code و لـ lisence الموجودة في ملف البرنامج 

ولكن عند تشغيل البرنامج طلب مني الباسورد للـuser name : admin




في الاصدار 4.1 استخدمت نفس الخطوات المذكورة , وكانت الباسورد واليوزر نيم :admin (زي بعض)
ولكن هذه الطريقة لم تنفع مع هذا الاصدار 
ياريت لو عندك حل للمشكلة تساعدنا , وياريت تسامحنا على التعب

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fact_book (30 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بالنسبة الى الاخ الكريم NAK كيف يمكن فك الضغط بالنسبة للملفات؟ 
استعمل برنامج winrar

بالنسبة الى الاخ الكريم agadir-rose
كلمة السر واليوزنيم الاثنين admin

وسوف اشرح لكم هنا طريقة التنصيب وتغير اليوزنيم والباسورد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
البرنامج كامل ولا يحتاج الى كراك وليس محدد بمده معينه



اذا لم تكن تملك اى برامج مما تتعامل مع ملفات الايزو ليس هناك مشكلة


----------



## fact_book (30 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## fact_book (30 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## fact_book (30 ديسمبر 2006)

هذا للحمايه والخصوصيه لك وممكن تغير اليوزر والباسورد او تمسحها نهائيا
بعد فتح برنامج PRIMAVERA
Admin ثم نختار users
تظهر الشاشة الاتيه
تقدر اخى الكريم تغير اليوزر وتقدر تغير الباسورد او تمسحها نهائيا
ويمكنك من اضافه اشخاص معينين للاستعمال البرنامج





اضافه يوزرنيم


----------



## اياد المولى (30 ديسمبر 2006)

نشكرك جدا على جهدك


----------



## agadir-rose (31 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
_ألف ألف شكر أخونا الكريم على هذا الشرح الوافي , وعلى مشاركتك لنا بهذه المكتبة الغنية بالكتب والبرامج الرائعة .. 
عسى أن يجعل لك الله في هذا العمل صدقة جارية وأن يبارك لك في علمك ويزيدك من فضله ويجزيك خير الجزاء ويوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه .._

كل عام وأنتم بخير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohsenitc (3 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
حقا شغل ممتاز ، بصراحه أبحث عن البرنامج من فترة طويله ، وبالصدفه وجدت موقعكم هذا ، ولكن لما أستطع تحميل البرامج لأنها كانت قد رفعت من على السيرفر 
هل يوجد إمكانيه لإعاده تحميلها ... !! ؟؟؟ 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## MSammour (3 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم و الف شكر على هذه الشروحات المفيده ..... !!


----------



## samoray22 (3 يناير 2007)

مشكور أخى والله مشكور على الجهد المميز, أرجوك ما تمسح البريمافيرا أنا بصدد التحميل وانتا عارف انو بياخذ وقت


----------



## Eng.Haythem (3 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
ألف ألف شكر أخونا الكريم على هذا الشرح الوافي , وعلى مشاركتك لنا بهذه المكتبة الغنية بالكتب والبرامج الرائعة .. 
ولكن أخونا العزيز fact_book عندما انتهيت من جميع هذه المراحل وجدت ان الرخصة قد انتهت ميعادها ( liscence) فأرجو ارسال كراك أو ملف لتشغيل البرنامج.
شكرا لك مساعدتك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## nile_jewel (3 يناير 2007)

Eng.Haythem قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> ألف ألف شكر أخونا الكريم على هذا الشرح الوافي , وعلى مشاركتك لنا بهذه المكتبة الغنية بالكتب والبرامج الرائعة ..
> ولكن أخونا العزيز fact_book عندما انتهيت من جميع هذه المراحل وجدت ان الرخصة قد انتهت ميعادها ( liscence) فأرجو ارسال كراك أو ملف لتشغيل البرنامج.
> شكرا لك مساعدتك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


 
النسخة كاملة اخى الكريم ولا تحتاج الى اى كراك لان بداخلها ملف الترخيص الخاص بها
وكل من حملها لم يقل انها تحتاج الى كراك كما انى اعمل بها 100% وكل صور الشرح تبين ان البرنامج كامل ونسخه مختلفه عن اى نسخه اخرى
دى صورة فيها ملف الترخيص الخاص بالنسخة والشكر الكبير للاخ fact book


----------



## nile_jewel (3 يناير 2007)

الرخصة انتهت ازاى والاخ الكريم شرح كل حاجه بالصور وانا اعمل به 100%
شكرا جزيلا للاخ الكريم fact book على موقعة الممتاز وربنا يبارك فيه
لكن لى طلب هل ممكن اعطائى الباسورد الخاص بالاكسل
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.Haythem (4 يناير 2007)

اسف جداً على سؤالي لأني جربت هذه النسخة على جهاز آخر وعملت بكفاءة 
100%، اذا المشكلة في جهازي.
شكرا جزيلا للاخ الكريم fact book على موقعك الممتاز وربنا يبارك فيك.


----------



## samoray22 (4 يناير 2007)

nile_jewel:
هل ممكن ترسلي الليسانس كي لوحدها, مشكور مسبقا


----------



## samoray22 (4 يناير 2007)

ولا واحد قادر على اعطاء وصلة الليسانس كى لوحدو؟ عجيب..........


----------



## agadir-rose (6 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخونا الكريم samoray22 تستطيع بإذن الله تحميل رخصة البرنامج من هذا الرابط ..
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=QpOIiGFHC

اما بالنسبة للـ product code فهو EC-C01 

ارجو ان يكون ردي جاء بالفائدة ..
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## samoray22 (6 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووور والله مشكور, الأن البريمافيرا شغال عالآخر...


----------



## nile_jewel (8 يناير 2007)

thank you bro


----------



## elsamman78 (4 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## Mohamed Essam (18 فبراير 2007)

Thanks for your effort,I'd like to ask you if you can remive the password of the excel 2003 as well.


----------



## badreco_73 (20 أبريل 2007)

شــــــــــــــــــكرا جدا مفيش اسهل من كدة بارك اللة فيك


----------



## profx (29 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الف خير 
مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## aescorc (13 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aescorc (15 مايو 2007)

عند محاولة فك بريمافيرا 3 بعد تحميله من الموقع يطلب باسوورد
فما هى؟؟؟؟


----------



## aescorc (15 مايو 2007)

الحمد لله تم معرفة الباسوورد لملفات البريمافيرا 3
و هى:
www.alhandasa.net
أسألكم الدعاء


----------



## الذهب النادر (18 مايو 2007)

اخي العزيز كلما نريد ندخل على الرابط نجده مغلق لماذا نريد حل لهذه المشكلة جزاك كل خيراً


----------



## مهندس/وائل (23 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا افادتنا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ssellah (28 يونيو 2007)

thank you very much brother


----------



## مهندس/وائل (28 يونيو 2007)

thank you thats very kind of you


----------



## المهندس احمد سعد (29 يونيو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررر جدا بس انا مش عارف اجيب الactiviation code for pert master ياريت تساعدني لاني محتاجه ضرووووووررررررررريييييييييي


----------



## criminaltoto (9 يوليو 2007)

يا اخوانى بعد ازنككم جميعا انا نزلت بريمافيرا 3 وطلب منى باسورد لفك الضغط ارجو الرد ضرووووووووووووووورى


----------



## criminaltoto (9 يوليو 2007)

fact_book قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم
> اتفضلوا نسخه من البريمافيرا باصداريه كاملة بفضل الله قمت برفعها
> PRIMAVERA Project Planner Full CD +All Manuals*****
> ...




لو سمحت من فضلك ساعدنى لانى فعلا محتاج مساعده انا نزلت بريمافيرا فيرجن 3 وبيطلب منى باسورد فك الضغط ايه هيا بقا الباسورد


----------



## egysad (29 أغسطس 2007)

Dear Factbook
can u advice me which is the best primavera virgin for windows vista
tks


----------



## MOHANAD84 (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد20008 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

i need the password for primavera 3.1


----------



## أحمد المرزوقى (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع
مجموعة برامج مفيدة جدا


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع
مجموعة برامج مفيدة جدا
ولكن للأسف لم أستطيع تحميل أي برنامج منها -- تظهر صفحة البادونجو ولايظهر أي شيء فيه 
داونلود ---- 
أرجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو المســـــــــــــــاعده


----------



## أحمد المرزوقى (25 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز ايمن عبد الفتاح
الموقع يعمل جيدا

http://factbook.badongo.com/


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gohary_h (26 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssss


----------



## afk2003_1 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## afk2003_1 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*ارجو المساعدة*

ظهرة مشكلة بعد تنصيب البرنامج برميفيرا 5 يطلب عمل اتصال بقاعدة بيانات وعند كتابة كلمة السر و اسم المستخدم يرفض الدخول ويحاول الاتصال بالانترنت 
ارجو شرح خطوات التصتيب و ضبط قاعدة البيانات:81:


----------



## مهندس/خالد حموده (24 فبراير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## يوسف عيسىا (24 فبراير 2008)

thank you ....... very good software


----------

